# rounded corners in room?



## BIGFISH1 (Nov 29, 2010)

hello everyone,

I am in the stud phase of building a theatre room in my basement and was wondering if there is any truth in what has been suggesteed to me by a local a/v store.
They suggested i round the corners in my room. Larger radius not just the small drywall corners.
I have not really seen this in any pictures i have been looking at for idea's and was just wondering if this was the way to go?
thanks in advance

paul.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Paul

I answered your question on Facebook but will do so here too. Absolutely do not do that. It doesn't help at all - it's still a corner. It actually makes things worse by using the radius as a lens and focusing things even more. It also makes it more difficult to treat corners with typical chunk style bass absorbers which are made to fit in square corners.

Bryan


----------



## BIGFISH1 (Nov 29, 2010)

Bryan,

thank you for your advice. It honestly did not sound right to me. I will be going with square corners and i think i had better find another company to do the prewire and design. Just another good example why these forums and this site are so helpful.

thanks again

paul.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

They may well be very good at the wiring portion and even at system design but just not have "good" experience with room design with regards to acoustics.

Bryan


----------



## fractile (Mar 15, 2009)

I agree with Bryan. Rounded corners would magnify the sound. The square corners on their own would sound better, because it is more diffused. Later, if you want to treat the corners, the square corners are easier than magnified curves.


----------

